# Pregnant or Not? I suppose we'll see! 🤷🏼‍♀️😂



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

I thought I'd start a post for our Nubian doe as we play the waiting game...is she pregnant or not? 😂 We purchased her in the beginning of August under the impression that she was not bred and currently in milk still. Shortly after bringing her home her supply began to drop rapidly and her belly started to round out. I then got suspicious. I contacted her previous owner asking if she had been exposed at all. Turns out a couple weeks before we bought her she jumped the fence with the buck on site but they thought they had caught her in time. 🤔

We have now dried her off and her belly continues to look like it's a bit low and wider than my other girls. My other does have also been cycling. I have yet to see her go into heat. Only making me more suspicious. My best guess is she's due around Christmas roughly. 🤷🏼‍♀️😂 

We obviously plan to continue to watch her in the coming weeks. Until then we figure there are few surprises in life and will ride it out and see what happens. 🐐


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Christmas babies would be a nice surprise gift for her to give you. Do you have any pics? Maybe then we can all get in on the guessing game.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Cute little babies for Christmas seems like a great present! I agree, pics would be a good thing to help us weigh in… and you can look back at the progression over the next few weeks 😊


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Fingers crossed for a healthy pregnancy and delivery if she is pregnant


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😉


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Oh pictures are a great idea! I'll try getting a back side view today. I've only got this one from yesterday on my phone. 🙂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yes, backside view with tail up so you can get lady parts and udder. Trying getting lower so you’re in the same level. That’ll help show udder progression…


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)




----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Here are some fast pictures from tonight. 🙂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She’s got great coloring 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Well I have no guess from the photos. But I’m just going to guess she is because baby goats are fun and cute.  She’s a pretty girl.


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> She’s got great coloring 😊


That's a big reason I bought her! I just love her colors so much! 😂


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

We trimmed up hooves today and I was able to snag a picture. I think I'm seeing a slight change in her udder. We are feeling solid strong movement just in front of her udder now too along with her right side looking like it's constantly rolling. Let the wait begin!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

So exciting 🍀🤩💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good 😊


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

A little update on the waiting game...still no babies but that's what I expected. Tonight we did notice some light discharge and that she has began nibbling at her sides. Both of these are out of the usual for her. I can still feel her ligaments though so know she could still hold babies hostage until Christmas and is probably just teasing us that they may come sooner. She has maybe a slight change in her udder but nothing to intense. We continue to wait and watch. We have a snow storm rolling in the next day or so, so I'm watching her like a hawk. 🤔👀


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

You should get a new pic to compare udder growth! 😊


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Not the best picture! 😬🤷🏼‍♀️ I had to check by flashlight at the feeder but definitely seeing some udder changes! I'm also feeling like I see changes in her lady bits. More swollen looking to me today.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Definitely some changes, but I’m thinking closer to Christmas still…little bouncy Christmas presents 💕


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Definitely some changes, but I’m thinking closer to Christmas still…little bouncy Christmas presents 💕


Yes! The best little Christmas presents. I'm hoping she holds them in longer. We got lots of snow and cold the next couple days. I'd rather not do that in a snow storm. Thankfully we got a stall all ready and lights ready to go when she is. I feel good knowing we are prepared there. Thoughts on kid jackets? I've never worried because we typically kid in April. I've thought about ordering a couple blanket jackets though just in case. I don't think she has triplets in there but she has a consistent history of twins.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’ve never used jackets on kids. I kidded in March last year but it was so weird I had more snow from March- May than earlier in the year 🤷🏼‍♀️
I did go out during some heavier snow and collect up all the kids and put them in the shelter so they could cuddle each other and be out of the snow. But for the most part, the kids are pretty hardy once they have a cpl days under the belts and have gotten the nursing down.
Some people use dog coats or sweaters tho so you might check some of those out 😊


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> I’ve never used jackets on kids. I kidded in March last year but it was so weird I had more snow from March- May than earlier in the year 🤷🏼‍♀️
> I did go out during some heavier snow and collect up all the kids and put them in the shelter so they could cuddle each other and be out of the snow. But for the most part, the kids are pretty hardy once they have a cpl days under the belts and have gotten the nursing down.
> Some people use dog coats or sweaters tho so you might check some of those out 😊


Oh that's great to know! Maybe I'll have something on hand just in case. If I don't use them, no biggie. I'd rather have it just in case. 👍


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

This morning udder update. Much easier to do in the light. The baby or babies are really rolling in there today. I got a video of it this morning. Safe to say she's pregnant. Now to learn paitence on my part. 😂


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Looking a little wide here but honestly it seems she's carrying lower and in front vs to the sides.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Her sides are really starting to sink in this morning. Getting closer!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck 👍


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)




----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Bmclaren said:


> View attachment 242711
> View attachment 242711


I saw your other post. Hopefully she's hiding a single from you! 🤞 I'm still waiting on my doe to show me signs of impending labor. It's a good lesson in paitence for me. 😂


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Today's Update: Not a ton going on or big shifts. 🤷🏼‍♀️ She continues to nibble at her sides more today. I don't feel like I see much change in her udder but do feel like her vulva is elongating I suppose is the best way to describe it. I got her on the stand today to give her some extra pets and a treat or two. Baby or babies are still rolling and have good strong kicks in there. It always catches me off guard how tiny and mighty they feel in there. 😂


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Bmclaren said:


> View attachment 242711
> View attachment 242711


Is she building an udder?


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

ksalvagno said:


> Is she building an udder?


Not really. I do have one doe who doesn’t bag up until the hours before...so I’m hoping that’s how Polly is?


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

CressCrossAcres said:


> I saw your other post. Hopefully she's hiding a single from you! 🤞 I'm still waiting on my doe to show me signs of impending labor. It's a good lesson in paitence for me. 😂


Lol! I’m sorry! I don’t know how these ended up on your post! I was trying to put them on my thread and must’ve still been on yours? I’m so terrible with technology haha. I told my husband that I just posted a pic of poor Pollys butt to someone else’s page haha. Praying for your goat!!! It is a good lesson in patience, you’re right!!


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Bmclaren said:


> Lol! I’m sorry! I don’t know how these ended up on your post! I was trying to put them on my thread and must’ve still been on yours? I’m so terrible with technology haha. I told my husband that I just posted a pic of poor Pollys butt to someone else’s page haha. Praying for your goat!!! It is a good lesson in patience, you’re right!!


Hahaha! No worries! If it helps with comparison to Polly, I orginally guessed my doe was due about Christmas. I keep thinking now no way she'll get to Christmas but she probably will make a liar out of me. 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

CressCrossAcres said:


> Hahaha! No worries! If it helps with comparison to Polly, I orginally guessed my doe was due about Christmas. I keep thinking now no way she'll get to Christmas but she probably will make a liar out of me. 😂


Ha! I’ll be following! Can’t wait to see them!


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Okay, so this morning we are doing lots of stretching, her belly has dropped, walking all stiff like in the back end, and clumpy poop. Her diet hasn't changed at all so is this an early labor sign or should I be worried about anything with the clumpy poop? 🤔


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

A backside view from this morning too for good measure.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I notice my does sometimes start to get clumpy poop when they are getting close


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I notice my does sometimes start to get clumpy poop when they are getting close


Oh okay, this is great to know. Thank you! I won't stress over it and just keep an eye out on her.


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Her behavior today has been odd and quirky to say the least but honestly aren't all goats a little out there. 😂 I like my goats cute and quirky! Never lacking personality around here. Ha! I checked ligaments this morning and maybe a tad softer. This afternoon they were getting pretty mushy and she's doing lots of stretching. I'll be doing a night time check after dinner tonight. I think we are getting close. 🎉


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Udder Check. 🤷🏼‍♀️ We continue to wait. I need her to have babies in the next 6 days to feel comfortable leaving town a night for the holidays. 🤞 Her ligaments are feeling softer but no other additional signs that tells me me sooner vs later.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Dangit… waiting for the pic to load I was thinking babies! Lol
I’ve never been able to tell by the ligaments enough to be sure about them 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Dangit… waiting for the pic to load I was thinking babies! Lol
> I’ve never been able to tell by the ligaments enough to be sure about them 🤷🏼‍♀️


I so wish it was a picture of babies! Darn it anyway! 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

No babies yet through last night or the day today. I did notice some long strands of clear discharge this afternoon though from her. Ligaments are feeling soft but I can still feel one on one side still hanging on. She's extra lovey with me and a bossy herd queen with everyone else. We continue to wait. Whenever you are ready lady! 😂🐐


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Long strands of goo means we are getting close… watch for some amber color coming thru!

last year I had a FF come in for feed with a king thick, dark colored strand hanging… I caught her up in the stall overnight and she still waited until 7am before she kidded even with it already having been so dark. To be fair, she was concerned about being shut in by herself so she may have tried to hold things off. Lol


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Long strands of goo means we are getting close… watch for some amber color coming thru!
> 
> last year I had a FF come in for feed with a king thick, dark colored strand hanging… I caught her up in the stall overnight and she still waited until 7am before she kidded even with it already having been so dark. To be fair, she was concerned about being shut in by herself so she may have tried to hold things off. Lol


She's acting fairly normal tonight and no more goo that I've seen yet. It's so cold here tonight for our area so I'm hoping she waits until morning if she's going to do anything. I'll do another check on her before bed. If I'm suspicious of anything at all she's going in the stall. I know she'll hate it! So I don't want to put her in unless I'm fairly certain.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I guess you figured out I meant long thick strand, not king. My phone does that constantly and I’m horrible at proofreading before hitting post 😓


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> I guess you figured out I meant long thick strand, not king. My phone does that constantly and I’m horrible at proofreading before hitting post 😓


Haha! It happens to us all. 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝😉


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Nope, no babies yet. 😂🤷🏼‍♀️ I'm driving myself crazy of course. No more discharge that I've noticed from her yet and she's mostly acting herself other than being big and pregnant. I do think I'm seeing some more swelling in regards to her vulva today though but that may be wishful thinking. Thoughts? The








kid coats arrived in the mail today though so happy to have those in my arsenal for cold nights ahead.


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Afternoon check and her udder is starting to look more plump! Dare I say we are making progress and getting closer? 😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Closer…


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

I "think" it's baby day today! 🎉🤞 I hate to get too hopeful though. Ha! Her udder has continued to fill, ligaments are gone from what I can feel, sides are really sunken in, a few times her back has arched up, and generally not herself. She's usually a quiet goat but lots of low chattering today too. I've just got her moved into a cozy stall and we watch and wait. 🙂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

One big healthy buckling! I'll post pictures in a bit! 🎉


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Mama and baby are doing great! He's nursed and been up on his wobbly little legs. I was surprised she didn't have twins in there but this big boy explains it. 😂🐐


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)




----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

He’s got some long legs on him for sure 😍
Glad mama and baby are both doing well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable congrats 😊🤗


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So sweet!


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> He’s got some long legs on him for sure 😍
> Glad mama and baby are both doing well!


Oh my goodness yes! He's so tall it caught me off guard! Ha!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my goodness, he’s all legs and ears! Absolutely adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## Bmclaren (11 mo ago)

CressCrossAcres said:


> Mama and baby are doing great! He's nursed and been up on his wobbly little legs. I was surprised she didn't have twins in there but this big boy explains it. 😂🐐
> View attachment 242968


Yay!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

He adventured in the snow for a few minutes today while we changed bedding in the stall and Mama goat stretched her legs. I'm assuming his eyes will darken to brown but they sure are pretty right now.❄


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊 

Be sure he isn’t in the snow for too long.


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> Adorable 😊
> 
> Be sure he isn’t in the snow for too long.


Oh of course, he was just standing outside the barn long enough for us to put down fresh bedding and then tucked back in. 🙂👍 We are getting some incredibly cold temperatures tonight too. So he's wearing his coat staying nice and warm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😉


----------



## CressCrossAcres (10 mo ago)

We hit -15 over night. We did lots of extra bedding, two heat lamps, tarped drafty areas, and Olaf wore his coat. Unfortunately I'm worried the tip of one of his ears got too cold. It felt almost froze this morning. I slowly warmed it up with my gloves and get it feeling back to normal. I checked several hours later and it was back to being so cold again. I've read that Vicks may help. I'm worried about frost bite at this point. Ideas I can try?


----------

